# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل ادب الكاتب لابن قتيبة نسختين

## عبدالرحمن

حمل ادب الكاتب لابن قتيبة نسختين 

المؤلف : عبدالله بن مسلم بن قتيبة
الفن : أدب
 عدد الصفحات النسخة الاولى : 109
المصدر :الازهر الشريف
النسخة الثانية: من نفس المصدر ايضاالازهر الشريف
عدد الصفحات: 181
عدد الملفات :7 ملفات pdf
حمل من هنا
http://www.archive.org/details/Alkatib



محبكم عبدالرحمن

بو عبدالله

----------


## ابوعنيزان

جزيت الخير كله ورزقت ما تتمنى

----------


## امين صلاح

بارك الله فيك ...........جاري التحميل

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن سعيد

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## دكتور رمضان حبيب

رزقك الله توبة نصوحا ، وغفر لك ولوالديك

----------


## المتوكل على الرحمن

لك الف شكر

----------

